# Automatic transmission fluid



## zubairali (Nov 24, 2009)

hi,
which Automatic transmission fluid should be used for x-trail 2.5 petrol
and is it safe to do the flushing.dont know when it was last changed.
its 90000km driven
thanks


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Are you asking for brand name or type... if it is type you can get that from the manual... if you are asking for brand name... that's up for grab... I find the one that mets what the manual ask for.... most brand name are overpriced.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

If you are having the transmission flushed I would assume you are having it done at a service facility. They will know what kind of fluid to use. If they have any doubts they will most likely call Nissan. 

It is always recommended to have your transmission fluid flushed every 50-60 k. It is a myth that it will cause internal damage to higher mileage transmissions. The cooling system is more likely to have issues with a flushing.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

After some reading and research I am using AMSoil products. Both engine and transmission were flushed and refilled. I also use their oil filter. I have been using the engine oil since I owned the car (2 years). AMSoil surpasses Royal Purple in testing. For those in harsher, colder climates you will appreciate the viscosity stability during cold starts and in summer also when the temps get very high. This is a premium product/high mileage oil. You do not change it every 5K. I now change my oil once a year (my mileage is low) and I use a magnetic drain plug. (why every car maker doesn't use these, I don't know. Motorcycle engines have had them since I can remember) I have also used their gas additive PI and it has made an improvement in performance and mileage. Their primary users are in racing and industrial applications. I intend to own this car for the next 10-15 years, so a small investment in a superior lubricant is worth it for me.

Cheers All.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, I also use their oil/air filters, and engine oil. No complaints and its a decent price for full synthetic.


----------

